# Plano de bass y medio de 15 pulgada



## fabper (Nov 24, 2013)

Comparto con ustedes este proyecto. Son tres cajas acústica para parlantes de 15 pulgadas, suena bastante bien.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 24, 2013)

que marca son tus parlantes, el del bajo me recuerda unos viejitos que usé Unisound de 180W


----------



## fabper (Nov 25, 2013)

El de bajo es novik y los otros dos son chinos


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 25, 2013)

Ya lo decía yo es un buen bajo, me imagino que es de hace algunos añitos


----------



## fabper (Nov 25, 2013)

Es de un buen tiempito, tambien tengo un paralante de 12 de origen argentino, el cual lleva impreso: ene 1971, la marca no lo se, pero suena bastante bien.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 25, 2013)

los viejitos tambien podemos


----------



## pigma (Nov 25, 2013)

Gracias por compartir


----------

